
Apple's New Reality - klelatti
https://stratechery.com/2020/apples-new-reality-apples-transition-strategy-apple-v-developers-continued/
======
klelatti
Interesting take from Ben that custom chips means that Apple expects the Mac
business to grow - in order to support the fixed costs - and that probably
means new designs. Maybe finally a touchscreen to go with the iPad and iPhone
apps?

